# New to CC's and need some advice



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I've done my research and have found a few sources and am ready to go through with an order but first I needed some advice/suggestions

Only CC's I've had are a Partagas D #4 and a Bolivar of some type. Both were amazing and I've been hooked since. Not sure what the bolivar was as it was gifted to me but it was outstanding. 

I'm headed on vacation in August with the wife's family (father in law as well as brother in law both avid cigar smokers). I wanted to surprise them by bringing a few CC's along for us all to enjoy. I don't want to break the bank however I would like to get some quality cigars. 

Given the very limited information of what I enjoy, what else would you recommend for me to buy? Looking to buy them this week so they have a few months to rest before vacation


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm far from a pro regarding CC's but the Bolivar belicoso fino and Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure Especial are two of the best cigars I've ever smoked. Bolivar for the strength and great flavor and HDM EE for a lighter, smooth gingerbread taste like I've never had before.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

4thtry said:


> I've done my research and have found a few sources and am ready to go through with an order but first I needed some advice/suggestions
> 
> Only CC's I've had are a Partagas D #4 and a Bolivar of some type. Both were amazing and I've been hooked since. Not sure what the bolivar was as it was gifted to me but it was outstanding.
> 
> ...


Try as many Petite coronas as you can IMHO they are true to the marca's they represent. They are not budget breakers and are easy to find. You appear to like full bodied cigars. As tha'st what Partagas and Bolivars are. Also Full body are Cohiba Vegas Robaina and Montiecristo. Staples in any well stocked humidor. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd suggest Montecristos for the vacation take-along. Several reasons they'd be a good pick:


 They are darn good
 Benchmark Cuban "twang" flavor profile
 Second only to Cohibas, they are among the best known CC's
 Recognized as a luxury brand, an important distinction for those not well versed in CC's
 Yet, only slightly more expensive than most lesser known marcas
 Several vitolas available in 10-count boxes - #2, #4, Edmundos, Petit Edmundos, etc...(those mentioned by name being the ones I'd aim for, depending on budget and personal size preferences)
 Bringing a full box looks good on you, yet using 10ers limits your financial exposure.
.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

There is a lot of factors that come into play such as a preferred size or strength but I would suggest any Petit Corona as they represent the marca well. I would also suggest getting 2 boxes of 10's versus a box of 25. That way you get some variety and you are not on the hook for a bunch of cigars you may not like. My favorite suggestions for those with less experience are Boli PC's or Boli CJ's, PSD 4, RASS and or HDM Epi 2. For 10's I would go Ramon Allones SUperiores, PSD 4, Monte 2 or 4 or Upmann Royal Robusto


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

What lighter-bodied NCs do you enjoy? What kind of flavors are you looking for? What did you enjoy about the Partagas and Bolivar?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

To quote the PGA commercial - "These guys are good!" @TonyBrooklyn, @curmudgeonista, @protekk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I would take @curmudgeonista advise. He knoweth what he sayeth.. If you can grab a few #2's and put some away for aging would be great then IMHO the #4's are next in line...... Those are the only 2 CC monty's I have had and you ain't hearing me bitch...


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

One caveat: if you're gifting CCs to the non-initiated, a larger ring gauge cigar will make a better initial impression. I agree completely with the recommendation of Montecristo (if I'm ever tempted to question @curmudgeonista I inexplicably break out in hives), AND I agree with the petit corona recommendation, but a 10 pack of Monte 3 or 2 will make a life-long impression. I know when I'm gifting, that's what I'm shooting for. Just my $.02.

- MG, not adjusting my advice's worth for inflation


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow a lot of great advice and help in this thread. Can't thank you guys enough. I was hoping to get two boxes of 10 cigars, that way I could have a little variety. I didn't think of the Montys but with the no2 getting coty I guess that should've been an obvious choice, I'll definitely look in to them.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you are stuck on pyramids, HU#2 and Boli Finos. If you are open to other suggestions, HURR, SUP,CORO


" With your shield, or on it"...


----------

